# HP digital filing won't access FreeNAS



## njxc500 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello,

I have installed freenas on a box in my office, and it is working great.

Except one thing, the HP scanner that I use to file scanned docs straight into a folder won't access this box.  I've tried everything it seems.

What service needs to be enabled?  I have enabled CIFS/SMB, windows can use this thing all day long. 

The HP box will scan to a pc on the network, but not this unit.  I've tried adding username and password, as well as active directory.  I've probably got 8 hours into troubleshooting this thing, and I don't know what to try next.  Any help and ideas are appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2010)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------



## njxc500 (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been to the sourceforge forum, and it isn't working both my browsers say there is a circular reference, so I can't get it to post....


----------



## gilinko (Apr 7, 2010)

Unfortunately that doesn't change the fact that it is a issue with FreeNAS and not FreeBSD. And the the FreeNAS forum seems to be working just fine as I see posts not older than 1 hour from when I post this.


----------



## njxc500 (Apr 7, 2010)

My apologies for the assumption that freeBSD was the same thing as freeNAS.

I should have known.  P.S. i got that forum working, it implies that you can log in with your google id but it doesn't work, after I signed up for theirs, it works now.

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------

